
All fish in this Banff lake will be removed and killed due to whirling disease - allannienhuis
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/whirling-disease-johnson-lake-banff-cutthroat-westslope-parks-canada-two-jack-1.4119302
======
0x445442
So no mention of whether or not the disease was introduced naturally?

What metrics do the gubments use do decide between good meddling and bad
meddling?

